
Nebula Genomics aims to speed research and lower cost of genome sequencing - EpicBlackCrayon
https://www.npr.org/sections/health-shots/2018/11/15/667946213/startup-offers-to-sequence-your-genome-free-of-charge-then-let-you-profit-from-i
======
jobigoud
This will probably be a trend for the years to come.

Completely embracing the "you are the product" approach by giving you a
service for free while openly selling your data, and giving you a share of the
money they make off your data, plus control as to who it is sold to.

Some potential issues: it could backfire if your data gets in the hands of the
wrong company (health insurance) or the wrong people (targeted biological
attack), and how to trust the data broker in not selling your data behind your
back.

~~~
wiz21c
IF it's what you say, then we'll have to set up some form of education to make
sure people do value their data correctly, and therefore, a re in a position
to negotiate with that sort of businesses.

Each time a my genome data contributes to one pill to improve the life one
person, I want price of the pill P divided by number N of genomes used,
divided by 100, so P/(100*N) euro on each pill sold, for my whole life.

~~~
dpflan
:)

I like the idea. The other day I thought of whether it would be possible to
create drug company around this premise: select a drug for a chronic illness,
when that drug’s patent expires, structure a company around producing that
drug for a low enough price point that you can at least break even running a
company that employees people and manufactures that drug. Now if prices low
enough so that it undercuts competitors and is not a financial burden to
patients, you have a monopoly with a real market and one that gets increased
based upon the frequency of expression (if genetically based). If you can
price the drug just enough to then fund a research and development department,
then maybe you have an interesting business. I thought then, could you
“donate” the company to the public, almost making it a public utility.

------
scottlocklin
"probably anywhere from $10 to $10,000, if you're some exceptional research
resource,"

As someone who has tried to sell things which actually functions to genomics
and drug companies, this is ... optimistic. Ridiculous is probably a better
word. There's probably something else going on here.

~~~
mylons
ya, it's on the blockchain

